# Maxxis 35 or Destroyer 350?



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

Go with which ever bow felt best to you. Personaly I love the Destroyer and am just waiting on mine to come in!


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

I have not tried the Destroyer and I probably never will. I tried shooting binary cams for a couple years shooting an 82nd Airborne and a Guardian. I was just not as accurate with those bows as I was with Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt bows. It may have just been me as I know many people have no accuracy problems with binary cams. Because of that I don't have much interest to shoot another binary cam system for awhile and I don't have any desire to shoot the dual cam system of the Destroyer. For now I am sticking with what I like best and that is a Maxxis 35. In the future I may give binary cams or a dual cam bow a try but for now I am sticking with Hoyt. If you wanted a faster bow you could try the Alphaburner. In the end you are the one that has to shoot the bow on a regular basis so get what ever bow you feel more comfortable with and are the most accurate with.


----------



## Iwantbigbucks (Feb 25, 2006)

*Destroyer or maxxis*

I would do exactly what they said. Go with what ever feels better. I have a destroyer and absoutly love it. Best bow that I have shot to date. I haven't shot the maxxis but I will since the dealer where I got the bow carries hoyt. Go with what ever feels good. I have had bowtechs, mathews , pearsons, hoyts etc. I never had any issues with them all. They all make good bows now but shoot them all and then make your decision. GOOD LUCK.


----------

